# I am learning how to post photos



## 650bill (May 23, 2011)

Hi, it's me again, 650bill. I am learning how to post photos. Not to difficult, just need to adjust size.

When you see what appears to be white globs on the plane, such as the tires and leading edges of the wings, these are being caused by the reflection from my camera.

'this is a tiney aircraft, being a small 1/72. The hardest part for me was the installation of the nose antenna's. I had to construct them and then I had no way to grab a hold or handle them, but, I finally worked it out.

The decals actually stuck, even after being somewhere around 40 years old.

My next build, which is underway, should be better than this one. Thanks for looking. 650bill


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a Airfix 1/72 110 on my shelf ( I went click happy over the winter, buying a lot of 1:72 airfix from squadron). Its 3 up in the roatation after I finish my B-29, get married (Oct) and put up dry wall in my model room (new house), not sure if the kit has a radar option, but I will have to fabricate it if it doesnt. Well done, keep up the good work.! Medic


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

650bill....s.moe,here....Great job on your nightfighter,I always have liked the German Bf 110's airframe.And as for your pic's they're great...I'm still trying to figure out how to shoot mine and post pic's......Keep building'em and showing'em....s.moe.....out.


----------

